# How to block wool/acrylic blend



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

I have just completed a lovely aran wrap but it very obviously needs blocking to bring out its pattern and do it justice. What is the best way to block it to best effect? Thanks!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Here is a link which says to lightly steam block this type of blend.
http://www.ehow.com/how_8507358_block-acrylic-wool-blend.html
Someone else may suggest something different, but I have used this method in the past and not had any problems with it.


----------



## Lynncard12 (Mar 1, 2013)

Has anyone done this...I have a shawl made from Plymouth Encore yarn (75% acrylic, 25% superwash wool). It needs to be blocked before I send it to my cousin and I'm scared to death or ruining it. I have a garment steamer...will that work or am I better off using my iron???


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

The link from janielha provides good instruction.

Use steam on the *lightest setting and DO NOT touch iron to yarn*. You can be super cautious and add a lightweight cotton cloth (pressing cloth) over the piece to absorb the steam.

If the piece is mostly wool and a little acrylic, blocking as you would a sweater is appropriate. If mostly acrylic, the steam blocking is good. Not too much steam, or you will 'kill' the acrylic and your aran work will go flat.

If in doubt, and you have some yarn left, just take a small amount and hold the steam iron over it and see if there is any change.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a small hand held steamer that I use to block all my knitted items & it works great. Just hold it a couple inches above your item & lightly steam & with acrylic you do have to be careful not to overdue or it will become limp (killed). Use your hand to gently smooth out your item & let it dry.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I really prefer my steamer over the iron. Using the iron is scary, if I touch the knitted fabric it's ruined. Be careful steaming acrylic it's easy to kill. (It was already mentioned but I'm not sure it can be said often enough) If you can, try steaming a test swatch done with the same yarn. I purposely overdid it on part of a swatch just to see how much steaming it took and what the result really is.


----------



## Lynncard12 (Mar 1, 2013)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I really prefer my steamer over the iron. Using the iron is scary, if I touch the knitted fabric it's ruined. Be careful steaming acrylic it's easy to kill. (It was already mentioned but I'm not sure it can be said often enough) If you can, try steaming a test swatch done with the same yarn. I purposely overdid it on part of a swatch just to see how much steaming it took and what the result really is.


Thank you. And I will follow your suggestion. Knit a swatch with left over yarn first and test it with my steamer before blocking.


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

My hubby Christmas sweater, said to steam block but not to touch with iron, also can wash in washer but to lie flat to dry. so I am assuming I can let it rinse to get it wet and then lie flat to dry, stretching it to measurements. I would think could do that also. I will wet in in sink and roll it to get the moisture out and then lie flat after pinning it to measurements. Just thinking this might help you with yours. Glenna


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I seem to be drawn to 'Universal Basic' and it is a blend of wool and acrylic I wet block it then when it is dry I steam it.. I suppose I could steam it while it was wet.. I do know that with my particular yarn that wet blocking is not enough..


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

tyme2sew said:


> My hubby Christmas sweater, said to steam block but not to touch with iron, also can wash in washer but to lie flat to dry. so I am assuming I can let it rinse to get it wet and then lie flat to dry, stretching it to measurements. I would think could do that also. I will wet in in sink and roll it to get the moisture out and then lie flat after pinning it to measurements. Just thinking this might help you with yours. Glenna


This is the way I block Encore, which I use a lot. Soak it for 15 minutes, squeeze, don't wring, wrap in a towel, step on the towel a few times then pat it out to correct dimensions. I usually pin and always leave until completely dry.


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

CCNana said:


> This is the way I block Encore, which I use a lot. Soak it for 15 minutes, squeeze, don't wring, wrap in a towel, step on the towel a few times then pat it out to correct dimensions. I usually pin and always leave until completely dry.


CCNana that is how I block my sweaters also and I have good luck with doing that, don't think I have stepped on them, but what a good idea, I just use more towels so I will give that a try next time for sure. Thank you. Glenna


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I seem to be drawn to 'Universal Basic' and it is a blend of wool and acrylic I wet block it then when it is dry I steam it.. I suppose I could steam it while it was wet.. I do know that with my particular yarn that wet blocking is not enough..


The label on my acrylic 80% and wool 20% said do not steam it while wet and not to put the iron on it to steam it. Just thought I would let you know, I don't want you to ruin anything you have worked so hard on. It also said to wet and lay flat to dry but you could wrap in towels to absorb the moisture. Hope this helps you, Glenna


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------

